# Natalie Anderson WWGP video



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I just finished editing Natalie's entry video for the Grand Prix. There's a pretty good amount of colorado footage in there. Wish us luck, everyone.

Natalie Anderson Grand Prix entry video on Vimeo


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

What an amazing boater. I am always impressed to see very good female boaters firing up stuff most guys aren't.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Natalie shreds!


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

nice job


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Sick edit. Sicker boating.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*who are these people leif and natalie?*

...and what planet are they from?..... Did natalie die at the end of the video?.... Take me back to the black canyon... I need the sanctuary.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Quality all around.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

RAD.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow! What's her sign anyways? Mozadik 420 cb


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

that was awesome, good luck with your entrys. Gnat is an amazing paddler


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

That drop at 1:30 with a 12 inch log in it is nutty! Good thing it's flat water leading into it or it could be the last drop ran.

Eck!

Good edit. Makes me want to paddle.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck & good paddling Natalie!!! Great edit Leif!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Great footage and boater!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Great video! And here I thought all their followers were FLUID kayak groupies - I was so wrong! They are Leif and Natalie's groupies - and for good reason!


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

GOOD LUCK!!! CO REPRESENT!!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Best of luck, that was great!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Peaches, haven't you done vallecito? That drop with the log is fuzzy bunny. And the entry isn't too steep, but it's not flat, either.

Glad people like the video. There are some really sick women applying. Here are the other women applicants that I know of: 

https://vimeo.com/48003276

https://vimeo.com/48690458

louise Jull White Water Kayaking 2012 - YouTube

I'm getting pretty nervous.

p.s. Milo..... ..... .... I'm watching you...


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Great Video*

SSIIKK!! Sorry for the studder. But, that may have been one of the best segments I've ever seen. Well done Nat and Lief.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Strong entry! Way to represent, Natalie!


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

nice edit...stout paddler


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

leif said:


> Peaches, haven't you done vallecito? That drop with the log is fuzzy bunny. And the entry isn't too steep, but it's not flat, either.
> 
> Glad people like the video. There are some really sick women applying. Here are the other women applicants that I know of:
> 
> ...


Nope. Never made it over to that watershed while I as out there. looks like a great run though. Perhaps in the Spring/summer if I end up in CO for residency.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

nice video, great paddling.

anybody know if the the WWGP has secured funding/sponsorship to make the Chile event happen? i thought i read that it was in financial limbo.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Did the use of Regina Spektor too!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Tango, good question. I haven't heard anything, which probably means no good news. Initially I wasn't worried. My thoughts were "all they need are some stopwatches". But now that you mention it, there could be some issues. Casper mike has tried to organize events on zero budget, and it could probably work, but you lose some reliability and accountability. His boxelder race got canceled about 18 hours before it was going to start. I would hate to see the grand prix at that level.

Now I've got my fingers crossed in more ways than one.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

In all seriousness from the looks of the last event all the money went to was partying... I can see why nobody is coughing up green. All you need is stop watches make the participants buy some brew for entry fee call it good. Unless having tshirts, banners, are what kayaking events are about.. The reason boxelder was cancelled was no water in boxelder it was obvious if you would have checked the gauge!


Quake race on 15th gonna be fun


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

For a small local unofficial event like the Poudre race or Quake race buying some beer for entry fee may work. The WWGP is a little more global being in Chile and having boaters from around the world coming. It would be pretty hard to say the WWGP was an unofficial event so I'm guessing even being in Chile the organizers are going to have to get insurance. It's hard to buy insurance with beer.

The WWGP has the potential to be the best competition for the highest tier of kayakers out there. It would be nice to see the sponsors who make small events happen make a push to make the WWGP stick. Then again most of the sponsors for small events are already sponsoring most of the athletes at the WWGP and maybe there isn't a market for growth for a company to spend any more than they already are.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, if Natalie doesn't qualify, it won't be because of her paddling, it'll be those racist bastards not accepting her because she's white.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

It's chile you're pretty much on your own. I don't think it's insurance they are worried about. There was a race down there before. My north fork experience was you gotta have money to rent the venue for the partys the drinks and do it every night that's a lot of money to venues and drinking I could see this as a contributing factor they had no problem throwing money out the first go around. Just think the whole party scene isn't really what some of the old greys think about. You have worlds this and that the freestyle tour and what not lots of money going not in America. If it was here in the states I could def see a bigger budget from sponsors.

Look at the last wwgp all I remember is the partying from the vids not the kayaking... It would be sweet to see it succeed but I think some of it was like I was watching an episode of some reality tv show like jersey shore or some shit. I hate to say it but I think they blew it


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Does anybody know if the competitors paid entry fees last time? I suppose that wouldn't be that much money, though, with only about 25 of them. Unless the entry fees were huge.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome edit and skills. Most of the drops in the other entries are lay-ups compared to the stuff Natalie runs in here. Hopefully the judges recognize.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow! Leif, it's amazing how much better Natalie is at kayaking that you. I hope you qualify Natalie, because you will certainly crush.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their supportive comments!
See you on the river.

Natalie


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nat you have some great form. Good luck, have fun, and keep kicking ass.


----------

